# Questions.... Shows, training, etc.



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I know my girl is already 8 months. This has been my first dog that I've taken so much pride in. She knows lay down, sit, speak, shake. That's about it so far... There are so much I know that she needs to know for me to ever take her to a show. I live in BFE, Texas, so the only trainers are the ones that they have at Petco and Petsmart. I don't know that that would even be the things that she would need to learn for showing her... I have been so lost, but I really want any advice you can give me. I take so much pride in her, but with it being my first time around and getting things figured out with absolutely no help at all has gotten me no where. I know my girl has potential and her structure is to die for. I would also like to get her into weight pulling or something when she gets older... It just seems like so many things I don't know that I should know... >.< I know I sound a little stupid. She is my best friend, and I know she has so much potential... Any advice anyone can give me and helping me through this... Baby steps.. Baby steps.... I know this is a long post and I hope you see that it's going somewhere... >.< I feel so lost.... The only problem have with her is trying to get her to stay and to stack... she's a very hyper and overly friendly dog... help help help... I'm a beginner so please take that into consideration when replying... we all have to start somewhere... and I just see a great future for her


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Didn't you rescue? Or am i thinking of someone else..


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

No. She's not a rescue. She's a registered.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll be registering her with ABKC as soon as possible but she is registered with UKC


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I feel really stupid posting this now... >.< but they always say there is no such things as stupid questions...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She's an American Bully? Is her pedigree online, I'd like to see it. Check out this thread in Bullies 101:
*http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/35041-how-get-your-stack.html*


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

her whole ped isnt online... Really West Tex Blue's Stack of Cash is her sire which came from Razors Edge Remembering Cairo and Ts2-SABULLY Keyla further ancestors CH Razors Edge Purple Rose of Cairo, Razors Edge Up all night, PR Dirty 3rds Bone Collector, Titanium's SA Bully's Blue Zoey, Cloverhills Watuka Spirit, GRCH Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles, PR GrumpysEdge 2-RO, Tyme 2 Shyne Caila, RazorsEdge Titanium Papo Chulo, PR Razors Edge TitaniumPits Paige

Her dam is beldsoe's de lila which come from PR Pate's Dusty Chance and Sandy baby their ancestors are PR Pate's, Keno PR Taboo, Badoops Gabriella, PR Pate's Blue Beast, PR Pate's Slick, PR Pate's Chantilley Lace, Prado's Chapo, PR Luna's Blanka, Riddles Red Cyclone, PR Riddles Claudia the Hunter

She's a definite bully. Razors Edge and from my research most of her dam is Gotti wish some greyline.... Her Sire's ped has a lot of Ch and GRCH's I know her ped isn't all that amazing from all the rest of the ones that I've seen here on the website... but I know for a fact she has potential and at least want to get her a chance... I just have no idea where to start... It's hard starting off... I dont know if it was as hard to start off for anyone else... It's just something I am really interested in... and I want to do more with her... just because I see something special in her. My pictures of her never turn out that great... because I used my camera phone... The pictures just dont get her justice. I find her structure great. I would consider her a more classic/standard APBT style Bully....


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I also don't know how to contain her overly excited behavior around new people and animals which could be a problem with training considering I have never trained a dog to an extent that these dogs do. She is very hyperactive and I don't know exactly control that when she needs to be controlled. Is it possible to get this trained on my own? I just need as much information and advice as I can possibly get. I really want her to live up to her purpose... More than anything


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

PRSweetKandi said:


> her whole ped isnt online... Really West Tex Blue's Stack of Cash is her sire which came from Razors Edge Remembering Cairo and Ts2-SABULLY Keyla further ancestors CH Razors Edge Purple Rose of Cairo, Razors Edge Up all night, PR Dirty 3rds Bone Collector, Titanium's SA Bully's Blue Zoey, Cloverhills Watuka Spirit, GRCH Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles, PR GrumpysEdge 2-RO, Tyme 2 Shyne Caila, RazorsEdge Titanium Papo Chulo, PR Razors Edge TitaniumPits Paige
> 
> Her dam is beldsoe's de lila which come from PR Pate's Dusty Chance and Sandy baby their ancestors are PR Pate's, Keno PR Taboo, Badoops Gabriella, PR Pate's Blue Beast, PR Pate's Slick, PR Pate's Chantilley Lace, Prado's Chapo, PR Luna's Blanka, Riddles Red Cyclone, PR Riddles Claudia the Hunter
> 
> She's a definite bully. Razors Edge and from my research most of her dam is Gotti wish some greyline.... Her Sire's ped has a lot of Ch and GRCH's I know her ped isn't all that amazing from all the rest of the ones that I've seen here on the website... but I know for a fact she has potential and at least want to get her a chance... I just have no idea where to start... It's hard starting off... I dont know if it was as hard to start off for anyone else... It's just something I am really interested in... and I want to do more with her... just because I see something special in her. My pictures of her never turn out that great... because I used my camera phone... The pictures just dont get her justice. I find her structure great. I would consider her a more classic/standard APBT style Bully....


Well theres no such thing as an APBT style Bully, Classic would be more what your looking at which has the heaviest APBT/AMStaff influence.. Definitely check out the Bully link posted..

Does she fit within any of the standards? How old is she? Based on the little i've seen picture wise i don't recall if she really fit within any of the American Bully standards.. I may be wrong though.. Could you get a new picture up of her stacked to see what your working with? She seems awfully small to fit any of the standards..which if she doesn't there would be no point in showing.

Especially looking at all the Chs and Gr Ch's for American Bullies... I dont know.. I'm not a show person so pitbullmamanatl could enlighten you more but from what ive seen and know..


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

She just turned 8 months today... and she is up to 50 pounds... She is a little lean. I will have to try to find a picture of her body, but it's a little hard She's not a big bully and I dont understand why. All the dogs closer up in her ped are pretty thick... I feed her 2 cups in the morning and 2 cups in the evening... is that not enough?? I'll try to find a picture of her she still looks really puppyish. Ahh I'm confusing myself. but give me a sec and let me see if I can find a decent one of her...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

PRSweetKandi said:


> She just turned 8 months today... and she is up to 50 pounds... She is a little lean. I will have to try to find a picture of her body, but it's a little hard She's not a big bully and I dont understand why. All the dogs closer up in her ped are pretty thick... I feed her 2 cups in the morning and 2 cups in the evening... is that not enough?? I'll try to find a picture of her she still looks really puppyish. Ahh I'm confusing myself. but give me a sec and let me see if I can find a decent one of her...


All about genetics.. American Bullies can randomly throw back to their roots.. Same concept as Whoppers throwing smaller, ADBA type builds.. Happens more frequent without consistency but can happen regardless..

She weighs that much? Looks smaller.. Might fit the Classic standard as she matures. Not all Bullies are over exaggerated in appearance, personally i feel most are even Ch and GrCh's but thats just my opinion.. Might feel differently if i were more into that spectrum.

See if you cant get a good stacked picture here and pitbullmama can guide you from there but either way shes going to have to fit a standard to even be worth attempting.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's her side view kind of (with my phone) 









This is in September









September









September









This was wednesday









Nov 30th









Nov 30th









Upside view Nov 21









Nov 16









I have to admit my android takes crappy pictures and they give her no justice at all... but this is what I'm working with. I dont know if I should change her diet... or something... but she's got a great structure... I just dont know where to start training her to do what I want her to do without advice... etc.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I see her filling out more as the weeks go past... Her face has a lot of excess skin? is that possibly to grow into? I have noticed a big difference that is taking place. I know she doesn't look like she weighs 50 lbs. but I went and got her weighed two weeks ago for heart worm meds and the scale definitely said 50 lbs. and when she tries to sit in my lap she definitely feels like she weight 50 lbs... I'll try to get a really good pic of her stack.... once I figure out how to make her stay in the position that I want to.

I hope y'all know I'm here for advice and any pointers... If she's not up to standard... maybe I should try to find a more reputable breeder for a real show dog and keep her as a pet.... but I've grown very interested in getting involved in this type of thing... I'm eager to learn and I'm eager to absorb what I learn.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe I'm lacking some type of multi vitamin or maybe I'm not providing her with the right food??? I switched from Blue Buffalo to 4 health??


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Honestly i dont think she would do well showing, she looks nothing like the AmBullies i've seen place on here and else where.. I also question those lines you mentioned.. She looks nothing like your typical RE/Gotti.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah.. I know... I don't know what's wrong with her... I mean... plus the pictures arent very good at all.. >.< There are days where she looks so much bigger and others I'm like.... I don't know whats wrong with her for her not gaining weight... all the other dogs in her ped are so much thicker... and then here she comes... she doesn't look anything like it. I don't know if I'm not feeding her right.. I dont know if she is a late bloomer... I love her to death.. but she's not living up to what i expected from her at all... her sire is so thick and her dam is so thick, and all these in her ped are so thick... Maybe I'm not doing something right.... ugh. Is it bad that it's frustrating me like this? sorry I'm venting a bit... >.<


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

You're not doing anything wrong. Bully's have so much variance in them still that you wind up with a lot of dogs with old school traits. There's the longer snout which suggests to me your dog is showing those. 4 cups a day is a lot of food, you're not underfeeding for sure. He looks better that way in my opinion anyways. They'll let you show him, but don't expect much, as he doesn't fit what they look for.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I think I'll give her a couple months.... Still get her into some training and work on her training... See how she starts to develop, because she has a lot of skin to grow into in my opinion. I see her chest and head kind of enlarging... I'm just wondering if she may be a late bloomer? >.< theres some days I look at her and she looks so thick and others she doesn't if that makes since... lol. No she's not like a BEAST bully... If she doesn't lead up to every one else's expectations... I find her look beautiful. Just do wish she would thicken up a lil big... >.<


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Her weight looks fine for her build, aside from looking a little soft. What, exactly, are you looking to DO with her? Conformation? Under which registry? Obedience? or ????
Please don't over feed and try to bulk her up to conform to a look her build isn't meant to support.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

She registered UKC and I am in the process of registering her with ABKC. I would like to get her first into conformation, and see how we fit in... then, I will go from there. I'm new to this, like I said. I have never had a registered dog.... I don't over feed her... since she's been in heat, I've let her eat a little more... but I feed her like I am supposed to... 2 cups in the morning and 2 cups in the evening.... I switched to 4 heath no grain puppy formula... and I sometimes mix some cottage cheese in from time to time as a treat. She doesnt eat people food... I wont let her... She has a good stance, but she doesnt want to stay still for too long of a period.... I have to work with her a lot I know, but I am to do what it takes to get her where she needs to be.. but I guess she apparently doesnt meet up to standards so far.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

and exactly what do you mean by soft? lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

There isn't anything you can do to make her bully. Genetics, genetics, genetics. Jesse Alexander who owns Cai (and he's an idiot and a thief! NEVER buy a dog from him or anyone associated with American Iron) bred him to whatever (that is when he actually sent the semen... I wouldn't be surprised if dogs that have him in his ped actually go back to him). I know none of the dogs from her dam's ped or her dam for that matter, which makes me come to the conclusion that is probably why your girl lacks bone and substance. She is very leggy and long back. I am not a judge; however, I go to shows almost every weekend and I have learned a lot from ABKC judges and in my opinion she lacks breed type. As I told you in PMs, it never hurts to take her to a show and try it out and then you can have a judge go over her with you and give their input. Please do not take this as me picking on you or bashing your dog, I am just giving you my opinion from a Bully World POV. Please do not increase her food either. All that is going to do is put stress on her frame and cause issues. Just remember, the Am Bully is the most inconsistent breed that there is and each litter is capable of throwing anything and everything. I still love the breed though.... maybe one day it will become more consistent, but I'm not holding my breath. It is what it is....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

PRSweetKandi said:


> I see her filling out more as the weeks go past... Her face has a lot of excess skin? is that possibly to grow into? I have noticed a big difference that is taking place. I know she doesn't look like she weighs 50 lbs. but I went and got her weighed two weeks ago for heart worm meds and the scale definitely said 50 lbs. and when she tries to sit in my lap she definitely feels like she weight 50 lbs... I'll try to get a really good pic of her stack.... once I figure out how to make her stay in the position that I want to.
> 
> I hope y'all know I'm here for advice and any pointers... If she's not up to standard... maybe I should try to find a more reputable breeder for a real show dog and keep her as a pet.... but I've grown very interested in getting involved in this type of thing... I'm eager to learn and I'm eager to absorb what I learn.


I can point you in the direction of some reputable kennels whenever you are ready.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for everything. I appreciate it


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay... These are from my droid... a few better pictures of her... feel free to judge, but please me nice about it... lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I think she would have a much better chance in the UKC show ring girl.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks love. I am going to work on her hyper active behavior around people and animals... If you have any tips on that. And work on stacking her. Exercise and feed her right. So you like these pics? They turned out alright for once. LOL


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Any training advice that you can give me on a very overly friendly pup... would be much appreciated. And proper leash walking... LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, they are cute pictures, but she isn't stacked properly. Check out this thread that Manny from Semper Fi put up about how to make training enjoyable.
*http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34756-show-training-101-w-espi.html*


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

She isn't stacked because I haven't tried stacking her yet. LOL She never till stay right when I try, but I will definitely look into that, and work with her on it as much as possible.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This video is dark, but this is ABKC head of judges Ron Ramos and he is an excellent teacher.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you... Hope its not annoying working with such a beginner... LOL but like I said I am always willing to learn anything and everything that I can


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

PRSweetKandi said:


> Thank you... Hope its not annoying working with such a beginner... LOL but like I said I am always willing to learn anything and everything that I can


It is why I'm here


----------

